# time off work:  for reserve training



## weeze (16 Apr 2004)

Hello again all,

a friend off mine mentioned that employers have to give you time off for military traning,  I thought it was up to them does anybody know how that works ??


----------



## Korus (16 Apr 2004)

It‘s not mandatory, so your employer doesn‘t have to give you time off if he/she doesn‘t want to.

If you‘re having trouble getting time off work, the *Canadian Forces Liaison Council* might be of help.

 http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/


----------



## D-n-A (17 Apr 2004)

your friend was probably thinking of how it is in the US, in the US they give their Reservists an National Guards job secruity if they have to go away for training an/or deployments


----------



## Gryphon (19 Apr 2004)

i doubt that it‘ll happen.. not with the current "Don‘t give a rat‘s *** about the CF" gov‘t that we have here


----------



## Gryphon (19 Apr 2004)

double post


----------



## portcullisguy (20 Apr 2004)

Geez, I thought I replied to this but it must‘ve been one of those flukey days with the server...

If you are with the federal public service, there are regulations to the National Defence Act, and Treasury Board policies which encourage and allow your federal dept./agency employer to grant you time off (usually with pay), and guarantee certain rights such as no loss of seniority or pension time, etc.

The private sector doesn‘t enjoy the same benefit of legislated protection.  However, as Korus pointed out, the CFLC can assist you anyway.

They have form letters and information that you can use to request time off from your job, and letters for your unit CO to write to your boss which highlight the contribution your service makes to the CF, etc.

A key factor in getting cooperation from private employers is that the CFLC encourages the CF demonstrate to the employers that CF members learn valuable skills and qualities, such as team work, leadership, working under stressful conditions, etc., that many employers like to see in their people.

Companies who seek these skills in their staff usually have to pay consultants big bucks to come up with "team work" and "leadership" courses, seminars, etc., for their staff to go on.  With the army, you get these skills free of charge, and your company benefits from how much better a worker you become.

That‘s the theory anyway.

The CFLC is very successful, and many small and large employers across Canada have been recognized as key supporters of their military employees.  Many of them have adopted generous military leave policies because of the efforts of the CFLC and of their CF member employees.

Good luck!


----------



## girlfiredup (28 Apr 2004)

Portcullisguy, what does that mean to a person whose indirect employer is the gov and is requiring time off work for basic?  I‘m a contractor working for the gov and if all goes well with my files, I could be off to basic this summer but getting the time away from a contract could be an issue.  I‘m in a dilema.  Do I give up my day job for p/t Res or do I put the Res on hold to finish up my contract then lose out on basic for the summer.  Decisions suck.


----------



## portcullisguy (28 Apr 2004)

Contract work IS a dilemma.  If your PT job will result in a full time gig, then skip summer training.  I know it sucks, but your civvy job will pay your bills.  The army will always be there for you, and will always need you.

It‘s nice to go as soon as you can, and certainly don‘t wait till the last minute to make your decision.

Before you do anything, find out if your contract employer has a military leave policy, and if not, are they willing to give you the time off.  Even if they don‘t give you paid time off, having the leave approved means you have a job when you get done for the summer.


----------



## Gayson (29 Apr 2004)

In Canada your employer doesn‘t have to guarantee you anything such as pay, seniority etc if you are training or on a voluntary overseas operation.

If you are mobilized (sent of on a tour) than you do get job protection under the law.


----------



## girlfiredup (29 Apr 2004)

PCG, thanks for your reply.  Just to clarify, I work full-time as a contractor through an agency and only get paid for the days I work.  However, my current contract is due to expire July 9th, around there and then I have to bid on the position again.  I will most likely get the contract but there could be a possibility I don‘t.  So let‘s say for instance, I get sworn in and I find out I am awarded the contract, no turning back from the army then, right?


----------



## girlfiredup (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. Gayson:
> [qb] In Canada your employer doesn‘t have to guarantee you anything such as pay, seniority etc if you are training or on a voluntary overseas operation.
> 
> If you are mobilized (sent of on a tour) than you do get job protection under the law. [/qb]


Hmmmm... not in my case because I am my own employer.  I handle my own source deductions and that is why I think that if I am under contract, I am obligated to fulfill the contract and if I can‘t perform the work then they can terminate the contract or force me to resign and fill it with someone else.  I have taken a week‘s holiday at a time but 2 months will be tough.  I will have to check into this further.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Gayson (29 Apr 2004)

You are correct.

Many laws on employee / employer rights are not applicable in contracting.


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by weeze:
> [qb] Hello again all,
> 
> a friend off mine mentioned that employers have to give you time off for military traning,  I thought it was up to them does anybody know how that works ?? [/qb]


We have no laws to protect Reservists.   
I‘m lucky where I work as they recognise and except my other occupation which I informed from the begining.

If you have problems check out CFLC or write your M.P.


----------



## Redeye (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. Gayson:
> [qb] If you are mobilized (sent of on a tour) than you do get job protection under the law. [/qb]


This is not true.  Since the Reserve is "voluntary" service, if you volunteer to go on a tour, you do no get any job protection.  You have to negotiate something with your employer, and, of course, get it in writing.

That said, a great deal of employers recognize the value added to their organization by employees who are reservists, and if you are tactful, you can get the time off you want.  Remember to pitch the benefits of your service to the employer, and the CFLC has materials that can help you do so.

And, as someone I know found out the hard way, get EVERYTHING in writing before you go.


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Redeye:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Redeye    
What he posted is correct but if your employer does give you hassle as a last resort go to the press!!
Nothing like shame!   

I‘m lucky as I can bank all my over time and use it for my time for service but my Company has no policy to let me free for Military Service.

It‘s  about time we who  are serious should start petitioning our M.P.‘s for Job Protection and benifits as to a pension.


----------



## Redeye (29 Apr 2004)

The press eats stuff like that up, Earl.  "Local hero puts in 6 months in Granovia, comes back fired" - I can almost see it.

I‘m lucky that I work for an organization that doesn‘t seem to put much of a fuss about time off up... though I haven‘t asked for a tour yet, and I still have courses to do that I have to arrange for, but I‘m fairly confident that with enough lead time I should be okay.  An individual who works for my company (won‘t say who for PERSEC reasons) just returned from Afghanistan and was lauded in an internal company newsletter for his work.  Apparently they didn‘t have too much trouble with him going.

That said, I know guys who have difficulty getting weekends off on occasion, never mind their leadership courses or CAC, and heaven forbid they ever ask for time off for a tour.


----------



## Fraser.g (29 Apr 2004)

I am a member of a union on civi side. There is protection for reservists written right into the contract that they have to give me an LOA (Leave of Absence) if I request it for military service. It is open to interpratation but so far it has worked.


----------



## c4th (4 May 2004)

"It‘s about time we who are serious should start petitioning our M.P.‘s for Job Protection and benefits as to a pension."

Pension, we got it.

Job Protection Legislation will hurt reservists far more than it will help them.  

Currently employers, particularly small companies hire reservists for a number of reasons.  Some of which are no doubt a result of military training.  Once hired, the reservist must fight to get time off, or risk missing valuable training and reserve career opportunities.

If legislation is passed (Which IMHO it never will) employers will be presented with an enormous disincentive to hiring reservists.  

This will only hurt the young reservist.


----------



## bossi (4 May 2004)

c4th - according to a briefing from NDHQ last week, the proposal for a reserve pension has NOT been submitted yet.  Therefore, your suggestion "Pension, we got it" is premature.

Please get your facts straight instead of posting false information.


----------



## NMPeters (4 May 2004)

Also, the information regarding job protection if a reservist is called to duty under Order in Council is also incorrect. Bill C17, which provides this legislation somewhat, is at its third reading in the house. The problem with this Bill, however, is that it does not cover any duty that is not "armed". So if there is a natural disaster in this country and reservists are called to duty, as far as job protection goes, too bad so sad. 

And until this Bill passes in the house, there is no job protection for reservists at all at any time.


----------



## c4th (5 May 2004)

Bossi - I was referring to the Reserve Force Retirement Gratuity.  However, in speaking with BGen Tabbernor in March he indicated that changes to reserve pensions would take effect in Jan 05.  Watch & Shoot//


----------



## jacgau (7 May 2004)

c4th---you are correct about 2005 being the year it should come into effect(from what I‘ve been told by some briefing officer from NDHQ last fall) but don‘t expect much.


----------

